# Our Havanese magazine



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just got my issue of Our Havanese magazine and I saw some faces I recognized........Melissa. I just thumbed through very fast, anybody else's Havanese in this months issue?

Great picture Melissa!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Where do you subscribe to get "Our Havanese"? I was wondering this morning if there was such a publication>


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My daughter Anna and Sam were in the Contents page of the last issue. Haven't received the new issue yet.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

To order Our Havanese magazine you can call, 406-454-0537. It comes out bi-monthly. The best part about it, you can send in pictures of your Havanese and they might put themin the magazine!

Debbie, I will look for Sam!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, what is the cost on the magazine? I will probably order it on MOnday.
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
Wow, the cost went up to 36.95 a year, that 6 issues! I will still buy it. I like seeing all the cute havanese and advertising. I think they screen the people who advertise, so a great magazine for people researching getting a havanese and for all you obsessed havanese people like me!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Do they have medical articles , grooming things?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Yes, it always starts off with the breed standard. They often have articles on how to groom, training tips, allergy problems and interviews with breeders etc. I like it, but maybe just order one to see if you like it?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No, I don't think so. I have to look into that one though!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got mine today also, I'm looking forward to sitting down to read tonight. There is an article about Dorthy & Liz by Kittyand a piece that Liz did also in this issue. Oh and yes I saw Goldie & Sogie so cute


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Linda, I will look in to this when I get back to work this week. Kara , I think I also checked into the same thing and never heard back. Weird!
Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Is this the same as the "Havanese Hotline"? I sent an email to request a subscription and I never heard back  Boo hoo.
> 
> Kara


Oops, I'll take care of that Kara. Thanks for posting that so we know when there's a problem. Could you send me your email address please?
The Havanese Hotline is the official magazine of the HCA. It gives you the news of what's happening in the HCA and also has a lot of different articles in it. I write the dog training column and in the upcoming issue I tell you how to teach your dog tricks. I'm doing that because Halloween is coming up and you can impress all the little goblins :biggrin1: There are all kinds of articles in it and tons of pictures. We are a not for profit magazine and have to work within the guidelines of the HCA.
Our Havanese is put out by Kitty and has a lot of nice things in it. I get both of them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thanks Linda, I will look in to this when I get back to work this week. Kara , I think I also checked into the same thing and never heard back. Weird!
> Laurie


That's 2 of you that have had a problem. I wonder if you inquired about it when the split was happening in the breed and everything was up in the air? If you send me your email address I'll help you out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, thanks but it was a long while ago, and I have changed computers since then so I have no idea where the email is. I will look in to the magazine but if there is anything else that might be informative I would be interested in hearing about it. I do not show my dogs, but am interested in health, behavior issues. Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda, I haven't gotten my Our Havanese mag yet! I'll look forward to seeing Melissa's pix in there! And I didn't realize that was *your* Anna and Sam in the last issue, Debbie! How cool!

I love the magazine and read it cover to cover as soon as I get it. My dogs' breeder is on the staff for it and highly recommended I subscribe


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> My daughter Anna and Sam were in the Contents page of the last issue. Haven't received the new issue yet.


Wasnt one of Sams picture was in one of the past issues also.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Wasnt one of Sams picture was in one of the past issues also.


Yes, The picture of Sam jumping over the ball was in the second issue.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I want to order this magazine. Thanks for the ordering info.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I subscribe to both magazines and I think they are great. Lots of interesting articles and pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> I just got mine today also, I'm looking forward to sitting down to read tonight. There is an article about Dorthy & Liz by Kittyand a piece that Liz did also in this issue. Oh and yes I saw Goldie & Sogie so cute


I haven't gotten my Our Havanese yet but a friend told me it has the letter in it that Liz wrote to the Show Forum list. When Liz wrote it, I emailed her and asked for permission to put it on my website. It's here: http://www.jashavanese.net./havaneseroots.html
I'm anxious to see what more Dorothy Goodale has to say. It's nice to hear from the people who actually lived it instead of twisted versions of it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I called the number posted here and talked to Kitty.What a nice lady!She is going to start my subscription with the May/June issue so I didn't "miss" this breed break-up thing.......I told her about the forum-briefly....I wish I would of just asked her if I could post here subscription info(might be easier)but I didn't think of it till after I hung up!Darn it!:brick:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I did the same Julie, I thought I would get a recorder on Sunday but Kitty answered and is sending the May/June issue. A very nice lady. I'm looking forward to my new mag.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Jan for posting Liz's article. I have been a pet owner my entire life, but this is the first time that I have known anything about the history or the politics of the breed. (Thank you Internet!) I am thankful to Liz for putting more "value" in the Havanese breed that I have grown to love in a short time. I am also thankful to the people on this forum (regardless as to which side they are on in this subject) for giving me more information and food for thought.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I haven't gotten my Our Havanese yet but a friend told me it has the letter in it that Liz wrote to the Show Forum list. When Liz wrote it, I emailed her and asked for permission to put it on my website. It's here: http://www.jashavanese.net./havaneseroots.html
> I'm anxious to see what more Dorothy Goodale has to say. It's nice to hear from the people who actually lived it instead of twisted versions of it.


Kudos to you Jan!
I think when we hug and snuggle with our havs or havana silks(they are one and the same to me)we ought to be thankful that because of these ladies we all have these wonderful dogs full of hav kisses,ear lickies and fabulous personalities!eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't wait to get my issue!! I sent in pics a couple of times, for the Havanese Parade where you see little pics of people's Havs, not just breeders, but regular ol' joes like me! eace: It would be so neat to see a picture of Ricky and Sammy, but who knows? I'm sure many pics are sent in.

I love the mag. Debbie's Sam has been in a couple of times and you'll no doubt recognize other Havs and/or breeders.

Kitty is a great person, the author of "The Joyous Havanese" and has JUST had two of her females' pups born - 11 of them!!! Can you imagine? I offered to help, but of course I live 1000's of miles away!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm going to post the "Our Havanese" magazine link here, if that's okay:
http://www.joyoushavanese.com/ourhav.html
There you find subscrip info, and in addition to that phone number given early in this thread, also an 800 number to use for subscribing with a credit card. I just did that -- have never seen the mag yet -- and as someone pointed out, you can have it start with the previous May/June issue if you want. Kitty is based in Montana but a couple hours from here and I don't know much about her, although I was aware of the book.

By the way, on that same webpage, below the subscrip form, is another article written by her on the "History of the Havanese", although I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I already received my magazines yesterday!I was just thrilled!Talk about Quick!Love that Kitty:hug: Very nice,sweet lady!Seems as there is alot of breeder pages in the magazine......love the pictures!Some of Quincy's pedigree dogs is pictured in there!I saw Linda's dogs too!The reading of the interview with Dorothy and Liz and others(I haven't finished)is worth every penny to me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie,
You have to submit your cute pictures of Quincy. I am sure he will be in several of the future issues! Hope you are enjoying it. I couldn't live without it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw a pix of Debbie'shoto: Anna getting a kiss from baby Sam!That was cute!Linda,I saw your 3 and another pix of your little girl with Bella?Cute little girl.....she's gonna be a heart breaker one day!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That was a mistake she is my niece. LOL! No kids here, just hav's.


----------



## traceyrives (Oct 12, 2006)

I love Our Havanese. I've gotten four issues and have order the back issues that I didn't get. I'm officially obsessed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got my new magazine in and of course the first thing we do is look at all the pictures..
Lets see oh yup I see Freddie and Jester oh oh is that Sammy in his pool..
I cant wait to sit down and through the rest.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just got mine! I haven't looked at it, but little fred made the cut huh? Can't wait to sit down and read it.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IM going to have to order than one I know I love this falls Hotline I already got mine and stoggie is looking GREAT SO GOOD Nice picture Melissa


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Just got my new magazine in and of course the first thing we do is look at all the pictures..
> Lets see oh yup I see Freddie and Jester oh oh is that Sammy in his pool..
> I cant wait to sit down and through the rest.


OMG! Sammy IS in the magazine!!!!!! Wooooooooohooooooo! :whoo: That is so cool! Thanks for the heads up, Leeann. I got the mag while I was away last week and still haven't had time to look at it. Needless to say, i just now ran over to it to find the pic and sure enough, Sammy is there! I HAD to take a photo of our "celebrity" pointing to his pool shot. LOL

Unlike those of you with show dogs, there are very few occasions to see a picture of my Havs in anything so this is a thrill. Gosh, it doesnt' take much to make me happy, does it? lol

So fun to see many other Havs on there that I 'know'. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Marj, I guess it doesnt take much for me eather, I have a HUGE smile on my face reading your post.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: I know you are having a PROUD mommy moment! Heck, I'm having one for you! He looks DARLING!!!!!! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how fun Marj! Hey, and that is Brutus on the opposite page (of Windfall Havanese). Cool!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we should do a story about The Forum and how great it is, our playdates, photo challenges, etc. and all because of "our Havanese".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> ... and all because of "our Havanese".


 What do you mean? Is that how you found this forum?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, because of our dogs. In doing a search for "Havanese Info" the forum came up. So because of "my Havs" I have met all you wonderful people.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhh, I see! I thought you were saying that this forum was all because of the magazine by the same title (which is the subject line of this thread). Doh. Now I get it. I was thinking that the magazine was much, much newer than this forum is.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I would be just as excited as you! Plus, Sammy is such a cutie, he might as well be a celebrity!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, guys! I can't wait to tell the rest of the family. I'm waiting for dinnertime when everyone will be here. I know they won't be nearly as excited as I am, but that's o.k. I'm a little "exceptional", though by no means much different than most of us Hav nuts here!! lol I KNEW you'd all get it. 

I almost cropped the pic to remove that other page of the mag., but then thought it would be best to show that it was a magazine, not just some page somewhere. That's too cool that it's about Brutus from Windfall!! 

There is a story in there by Darlah Potechin who is a member in my Cdn. Hav. yahoo group. I've met almost all the people in that photo with the article, the ones on the deck. Met them at that Hav picnic we went to in Aug. In fact, Sammy's previous owners are in that picture. So cool!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Marj, I was excited when I saw Sammy in the "Our Havanese", so I can only imagine how you must feel.:whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a great picture of Sammy, he deserves to be published. It so much fun to see pictures of dogs you know and people you've talked in a Magazine.


----------

